# Entitlement to job seekers benefit



## regvw (2 Jul 2012)

Hi All,
friend of mine is going to be made redundant, worked for a company for 6 years, paid prsi paye etc. 

last couple of years she was out on maternity leave and sick leave. She is wondering will she still be entitled to job seekers benefit. Now I hope I have the name right, I am not talking about the dole but the portion that is paid based on prsi paid etc.

thanks
Reg


----------



## gipimann (3 Jul 2012)

If she claimed Maternity Benefit and/or Illness Benefit while off work, or was paid by her employer while off work,  that would have maintained her PRSI record.  

If the person is available for, and seeking full-time work, then following redundancy, she can apply for Jobseekers Benefit.

There is a sticky post at the top of this forum which gives more information on applying for Jobseekers (what documents to bring, etc).


----------



## regvw (3 Jul 2012)

just to be clear on terms 
one payment i know what you can claim which is based on PRSI etc not the dole. What is the name of this 

teh other payment you can get after this is used up if you dont have a job and this is in effect the dole.What is the name of this 

thanks


----------



## dereko1969 (3 Jul 2012)

Stop using the term "dole" it's ancient.

Job Seeker's Benefit is where the person has previously worked and is claiming on the basis of PRSI contributions.

Job Seeker's Allowance is where there are no PRSI contributions or the person has used up their Job Seeker's Benefit.


----------



## Kkma (3 Jul 2012)

JSA is means tested, JSB is not but I think the weekly rates are the same.


----------



## regvw (4 Jul 2012)

thanks all, now I am clear on the terms, how does one know for definite if they have paid enoug PRSI etc to qualify for JSB


----------



## vandriver (5 Jul 2012)

Check this page
http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Schemes/JobseekerSupports/JobseekersBenefit/Pages/jb.aspx


----------

